# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Угадай фильм по цитате

## Asteriks

*Игра заключается в том, что один человек пишет цитату из фильма, ставшую крылатой, всем известную, а другой игрок называет фильм. Отгадал - загадывает свою цитату. Можно просить подсказку. Фильмы преимущественно советские, потому что именно там кладезь самых лучших цитат.*
[SIGN]ВПЕРЁД!!![/SIGN]

----------


## Asteriks

*И тебя вылечат, и меня вылечат...*
Из какого фильма?

----------


## Irina

Иван Васильевич меняет профессию.

Гони рубль, родственник!

----------


## Sanych

"Афоня"

*Палож трубку, трубку палож!!!*

----------


## Asteriks

Иван Васильевич меняет профессию.
*В то время, как космические корабли бороздят океаны....*

----------


## Sanych

Приключения Шурика.

*"Нечистая!!!! Нечистая!!!"*

----------


## Asteriks

Новые приключения неуловимых (сомневаюсь). Дай ещё подсказку.

----------


## Sanych

В принципе правильно. Это говорил Краморов во всех сериях.

----------


## Asteriks

Тогда загадываю.
*Танцуют все!*

----------


## Sanych

"Иван Василич меняет профессию"
*
Устроили тут ромашку, помню-не помню*

----------


## Asteriks

Ох... Вроде  "Золотой шлем".
*Тебя посодють - а ты не воруй!*

----------


## HARON

> Ох... Вроде  "Золотой шлем".
> *Тебя посодють - а ты не воруй!*


А по моему--"Джентельмены удачи",а твоя фраза из фильма "Брильантовая рука"

*Терпеть ненавижу*

----------


## Alva

> А по моему--"Джентельмены удачи",а твоя фраза из фильма "Брильантовая рука"


нет... фраза из фильма Берегись Автомобиля... и тоже Папанов Миронову говорит...

----------


## Asteriks

> нет... фраза из фильма Берегись Автомобиля... и тоже Папанов Миронову говорит...


Правильно! Именно из "Берегись автомобиля". Говорится на даче, там ещё про клубнику речь идёт.))) 
Раз ты не загадал, я снова загадаю.

*Ты, бабушка, туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи, а то снег башка попадёт...*

----------


## Alva

Джентельмены Удачи

*слушай, у вас на стройке несчастные случаи были?*

----------


## Asteriks

Операция Ы)) Точно
*Бобику!!!*

----------


## Sanych

Подсказку в студию

----------


## Asteriks

*Мы тут с подружкой поучим немножко....*

----------


## Sanych

А, понял. Бобику - была докторская, стала любительская.

Это - Операция "Ы" и другие приключения Шурика.

*А чё эт вы тут делаете? А?*

----------


## Asteriks

Точно!
Так-с, а у тебя... *Добро пожаловать, или Посторонним вход воспрещён.* 
Загадываю:
Людк, а Людк! )))

----------


## Irina

*Любовь и Голуби))*

Будет сидеть! Я сказал!

----------


## Sanych

Место встречи изменить нельзя.
*
С такими, не танцую!*

----------


## Asteriks

Это сказал Высоцкий, игравший в *Место встречи изменить нельзя.*
*Каждый год, 31 числа, мы с друзьями ходим в баню..)
*
*У Саныча Тоська в "Девчатах"*

----------


## Alva

Ирония судьбы или С лёгким паром!

Горчички? Угу

----------


## Sanych

Приключения Шурика.

*И шо я в тебя такой влюблённый.*

----------


## Alva

Свадьба в малиновке

*хорошо плывут... группа в полосатых купальниках*

----------


## Sanych

Полосатый рейс.

*Штирлиц идёт по коридору. По какому коридору? По нашему коридору.*

----------


## Asteriks

Подсказку в студию.

----------


## Sanych

Это реальная фраза из реального фильма. Адьютант докладывает Мюллеру.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, так просто?  *Семнадцать мгновений весны.*
От счас трудное загадаю.
*Кони пьяные, хлопцы запряжённые.*

----------


## Irina

Свадьба в Малиновке

*Кто ж его посадит? Он же памятник!*

----------


## Alva

Джентельмены удачи

*Молодец, Клюева... я думаю шахматы ты осилишь*

----------


## Asteriks

Клюева... это Надька, а Надька - это *Самая обаятельная и привлекательная!* 

*А ты зубками её, зубками!*

----------


## Alva

Свадьба в Малиновке

*Да... бэлый... гарячий - савсем бэлый*

----------


## Asteriks

Правильно! А у тебя... *Кавказская пленница!*

*А у Вас мигрени бывают?
Нет, у нас никого не бывает..((*

----------


## Alva

хм... с Г.Польских фильм вроде... вспоминаю... эээ

----------


## Asteriks

Подсказка: *Ваши трёхдюймовые глазки своим метким попаданием.... словом бац-бац - и мимо!*

----------


## Alva

я не о том фильме подумал...
Свадьба в Малиновке, значит...

*- А муж у нас кто?
- Волшебник.
- Предупреждать надо...*

----------


## Asteriks

Да, правильно. 
*Обыкновенное чудо?* Сомневаюсь, давай подсказку, если ошиблась.

----------


## Alva

правильно... это Миронов говорил жене героя Янковского...
загадывай

----------


## Asteriks

*Кому за добавком - налево!*

----------


## Irina

Девчата.))
Кофылёк, кофылек - не брал я вашего кофылька.

----------


## Alva

не хотите загадывать? Тогда я:

*Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Приходи вечером на сеновал...*

----------


## Asteriks

Алька, это как на картошку народ ездил... Дай подсказочку, первое слово, а? Там тоже Янковский снимается.

----------


## Alva

нет, это не тот фильм...
это тоже Захаров снимал, как и Обыкновенное чудо... Ирина перепутала сцену этого фильма в чате с Обыкновенным чудом

----------


## Asteriks

А, это Абдулов говорит Дуньке какой-то. Про Калиостро фильм. Извини, никак название не припомню. Есть там слово ЛЮБОВЬ?
*Формула любви!* 
*-Я вам денежку принёс за квартиру за январь.
-Вот спасибо, хорошо, положите на комод.*
(поётся на мотив колыбельной)

----------


## Alva

Операция Ы

*Вас много, товарищи, а ковёр один* Галина Польских(с)

----------


## Asteriks

*Суета сует*

*Любишь её? 
Кого это? 
Гречку!*

----------


## Alva

опять Девчата, чтоли?

----------


## Asteriks

Да. Загадывай.

----------


## Alva

*А не замахнуться ли нам товарищи на Вильяма нашего Шекспира?*

----------


## Asteriks

Берегись автомобиля.
Из мультика: *Одиноко одинокий одиноЦка!*

----------


## Asteriks

Это из Ледникового периода.
Ладно. Загадываем дальше.
*А мне чаю, стаканов 9.*

----------


## Sanych

подсказку в студию

----------


## Asteriks

Героиню этого высказывания зовут Фрося. А в ресторане сидит с Папановым молодым. И хочет много чаю.

----------


## HARON

Свинарка и пастух?

----------


## Asteriks

Неа. Следующая подсказка. Девушка приехала с Сибири какой-то на певицу поступать в Москву.

----------


## Sanych

3 тополя на плющихе что ли?

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, угадайте же наконец! Последняя подсказка. Эта Фрося у Папанова, который был художником по фильму, бабу с веслом разбила. В мастерской.

----------


## Akasey

фильм знаю, а названия не помню

----------


## Asteriks

На букву П начинается, в названии два слова.

----------


## Asteriks

*Приходите завтра.*
Следующая загадка: *Ларис Ивановну хочу!*

----------


## Vanya

Мимино

----------


## Asteriks

Правильно. Загадывай, Ваня!

----------


## Vanya

> — Вот ты умный, немец... Скажи мне – мы зачем живём?
> — Ну, это каждый сам решает. Вот есть такая поговорка: "Что русскому хорошо, то немцу – смерть". Вот я живу, чтоб её опровергнуть.


вот...
(русский фильм. конец 90-х)

----------


## HARON

_"Брат"_

*"Вот хочется придраться,а не к чему! Истинный ариец!"*

----------


## Irina

*Гитлер капут* фильм называется 

Вы что-то сказали? Значит вам нечего мне сказать?.. Ну, настоящему мужчине всегда есть что сказать! Если, конечно, он настоящий мужчина!

----------


## Sanych

*"Человек с бульвара капуцинов"*

Что ж такое, были же люди как люди, и вдруг все сразу стали кретинами. Парадокс.

----------


## Irina

*Брат 2*  

*Как ветерану эротического фронта мне положены льготы..*

----------


## Justin

К-ф 'Бабник' может быть

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Может и "Бабник2

----------

